# HUB CAPS THAT FLY!



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone else had thier hub caps come off? It's a known issue with the Versa that the hub cap tabs break off and the cap will go flying. I've seen it posted on some of the other sites talking about Versas but not on here yet. Word is that the dealer will get you set straight with another cap, but how long will they do this over the life of the car?

I'm going to Baker-Jackson Nissan this evening and see how they handle the situation. I will post who and how everything went later on.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

thats why i like rims better then hubcabs... kuz i dont like dealing with that shit flying off and having to look for it


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, the guys at Baker-Jackson in Houston gave me very little hassle about getting another cap. All they did was looked on the rim for any signs of an impact (which there wasn't any) and then popped on a brand new cap. On down the road within 30 minutes of getting there. Not bad I'd say. Hopefully this will not be a reoccuring issue or at least until I get some rims on my beast.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

well when i get new rims for mine i`ll sell mine to someone who doesnt like the hubcabs mabey u`ll like to buy them ?


----------



## obxstud2002 (Jul 7, 2004)

*hubcabs*

Hello. I havent bought a vesra yet so that is why i am here looking. But i have a 97 Altima that i have or had a hard time of keeping hubcabs on so i came up with this idea that works great use wire ties some call them zip ties it the little plastic things that you put around wires to hold them together. I havent looked at the versa wheels that close but i sure it will work on them. i havent lost hub cab since and that was about 3 years ago when i started using them.


----------



## feloniousmonk (Apr 14, 2008)

Just take the caps off and keep them off. What's the big deal? When you sell the car, pop them back on and the car looks new.


----------



## unclejim (Mar 14, 2008)

*Flying Hubcaps*



scooterbob said:


> Well, the guys at Baker-Jackson in Houston gave me very little hassle about getting another cap. All they did was looked on the rim for any signs of an impact (which there wasn't any) and then popped on a brand new cap. On down the road within 30 minutes of getting there. Not bad I'd say. Hopefully this will not be a reoccuring issue or at least until I get some rims on my beast.


I put a set of Motegi wheels on my 2007 Versa and will sell you the OEM alloy wheels for $500.00 which includes shipping. Therefore.... no more hubcap problems.


----------



## oregon_roffie (Jul 4, 2008)

*Versa Hub Caps*

One of mine, too, became airborne. I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to see what they will do to correct this. Plastic hub caps.....I never thought I'd see that. I do really like my Versa in general, though.


----------



## Razorbacjac (Jul 20, 2008)

My wife had the same problem with her 93 Altima. We ended up buying plastic ones at wal-mart and they never flew off. Go figure.


----------



## oregon_roffie (Jul 4, 2008)

*Flying Hub Caps*

Well the dealer didn't do anything for me except sell me a new hub cap..... I sure miss metal....


----------



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

The same thing happened to me... I lost a hub cap randomly and had to cough up $40 to replace one of them...

Wondering if I shoulda just gotten a new set for $30 at walmart now


----------



## Alex2 (Nov 22, 2009)

I had the same problem twice with my Nissan Versa 2009


----------



## desireesky (May 27, 2010)

man - I've lost two already and it's not even 2 years old. First one i went to the dealer to replace and i suggested that it may have become loose after they rotated my tires, but they weren't hearing that - so I had to buy a new one, and their price was $54.00. I lost another one this past winter during our horrible snow storms and i've just decided not to replace it. grrr.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

They don't make em like they used to, i have only lost 1 cap on my Pulsar in 24 years and I think that was stolen. I don't know why Nissan don't do what KIA does[ i have a 2005 Cerato] and hold the cap on with the wheel nuts, you can't lose a cap without losing the whole wheel or hub. the only thing is it would cost the company slightly more because they fit domed chrome wheel nuts for better appearance.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

go buy some long plastic cable tie wraps and use them to secure the hubcaps to the wheels. I did this on my 1994 Altima after losing several hub caps. I was able to attach them so that you could hardly see the cable wraps. Just keep a small pair of cable diagnol cutters in the car in case you need to remove the hub cap on the side of the road when changing a flat.


----------



## bartabicus (Jun 1, 2010)

*I've Lost 2 of Them*

My car is a 2009. I've had it 3/4 of the year so far. I lost my first hubcap sometime last month. It wasn't because I hit anything. I don't know exactly when it happened. I was told by the folks that changed my oil that one was gone. 

I made an appointment for this week coming to have it replaced.
Ironically, when I came home from work yesterday, I noticed that a second one was gone. 

I decided to go online and see if there was an ongoing problem with this. Seems like that's the case. I don't want to have to "rig" my wheel covers to keep from flying off for no reason. They should stay on. I paid enough money for the darn car to expect that. I hope they fix the problem at the dealership tomorrow. Good luck to me and all who encounter this problem.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

IMO you paid enough money for the darn car to get some actual alloys instead of crap steel wheels and $3 hubcaps.


----------



## bartabicus (Jun 1, 2010)

Well....
SOL at the dealership. They wouldn't honor my 3 year/100,000 warranty to replace the roving hubcaps (because I didn't have the part to return). DUH
No kidding...they rolled away somewhere!

So...instead of giving Nissan even more money, I went to Walmart, as so many others have suggested, and purchased a set of (again) plastic wheel covers.

But you know what? They're better than what Nissan had on there to begin with, and the set of 4 was only $16.88 (compared to one replacement wheel cover at the dealership for $73.00) To be honest, I like them better. 

Yes...my last car had alloy wheels, which I admit are the way to go. I actually hadn't paid any attention to that when I was buying the car. We never do, unless we've had an issue with something in the past I guess. I will the next time I buy a car though. 

So now, I can drive my little Versa without being embarassed by the way it looks. It's cute once more...until something else falls off (LOL).


----------



## bluedragonsmama (Feb 27, 2011)

*Lost 6 already.*

After losing both front wheel covers, checking the prices to find out they were $ 50.00 a piece!!!, I went to Benny's and bought 4 for $25.00..lost all of them too, only managed to keep both original rear wheel covers, I thought about putting them both on one side, so at least one side looks good, but figured I'd just lose another one so I left them alone!:newbie:


----------



## bartabicus (Jun 1, 2010)

*Walmart Hubcaps still going strong!*




bluedragonsmama said:


> After losing both front wheel covers, checking the prices to find out they were $ 50.00 a piece!!!, I went to Benny's and bought 4 for $25.00..lost all of them too, only managed to keep both original rear wheel covers, I thought about putting them both on one side, so at least one side looks good, but figured I'd just lose another one so I left them alone!:newbie:




Haven't had a problem with the replacement hubcaps I bought at Walmart. It's nice not to have to worry about it.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i heard the one's from the 2007-2009 are defective and there is a TSB on them,i just got a 2011,and it had those ones on there,while other versa's had nicer looking ones,they asked me why i wanted the other one's,and i said-you know why-they suck and fly off,i see alot of early versa's with missing caps,my neighbor has lost 2-one on each side.


----------

